# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Máy nén khí bị dừng đột ngột do lỗi nhiệt độ cao : điều tra nguyên nhân và biện pháp

## MÁY NÉN KHÍ HITACHI

KINH NGHIỆM LỰA CHỌN MUA MÁY NÉN KHÍ NÀO TỐT NHẤT
Để có lựa chọn tối ưu và hợp lý nhất thì cần phải xem xét các yếu tố sau khi mua máy nén khí:
ÁP LỰC KHÍ NÉN LÀM VIỆC (ÁP SUẤT KHÍ NÉN LÀM VIỆC)
 - Đơn vị tính kg/cm2 (Bar) 
- Áp lực thực tế = Áp lực làm việc - 0,5 (áp lực hao tổn trên đường ống) - 0,3 ( nếu có hệ thống sấy và lọc khí )
NGUỒN ĐIỆN SỬ DỤNG CHO MÁY NÉN KHÍ
Kiểm tra xem nguồn điện sẵn có 1 pha hay 3 pha
Thông thường máy có công suất :
- Từ 0,5-2,2 KW sử dụng máy nén khí 1 pha - 220V.
- Từ 3 KW trở lên sử dụng máy nén khí 3 pha - 380V.
HIỆU SUẤT SỬ DỤNG MÁY NÉN KHÍ
- Máy nén khí công suất nhỏ hơn 15 HP thường sử dụng máy nén khí piston. 
- Công suất máy nén từ 20 HP trở lên thì thường sử dụng máy nén khí trục vít.
ĐỘ ỒN CỦA MÁY NÉN KHÍ
Độ ồn của máy nén khí trong quá trình hoạt động do các động cơ quay hoặc quá trình nạp và thải khí. Để giảm ảnh hưởng đến người dùng thì nên đặt máy trong một phòng riêng nếu máy độ ồn lớn.
XÁC ĐỊNH YÊU CẦU CÔNG VIỆC

Dựa vào chất lượng khí nén thì có hai dòng máy cơ bản là máy nén khí piston không dầu và có dầu.
   -  Với những công việc yêu cầu cao với chất lượng khí về độ sạch, độ khô… như trong ngành thực phẩm, y học, dược phẩm… thì bạn nên chọn máy không dầu , khí ra luôn sạch không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.
   -  Bạn sử dụng máy để sử dụng cho trạm bảo dưỡng ô tô, xe máy hoặc một tiệm rửa xe ô tô, xe máy vừa và nhỏ thì lựa chọn máy nén khí piston.
Dựa vào nguyên lý hoạt đông thì có 3 loại máy nén khí đang được sử dụng phổ biến
   -   Máy nén khí piston : được sử dụng khá phổ biến trong gia đình, các tiệm rửa xe, sửa chữa ô tô, xe máy…
   -   Máy nén khí trục vít : Máy vận hành ổn định, không dao động trong khí thoát, ít rung động và tiếng ồn nhỏ, Máy không bị nóng khi hoạt động so với các loại máy nén khí khác, có thể làm việc ở chế độ hoàn toàn tự động nên được sử dụng rộng rãi trong các doanh nghiệp hiện nay, đặc biệt là các nhà máy chế biến thực phẩm, khai thác khoáng sản, sản xuất bao bì carton....
   -   Máy nén khí đầu nổ : sử dụng ở những nơi không có nguồn điện, bắt buột phải chạy bằng động cơ nổ
LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU VÀ NHÀ CUNG CẤP UY TÍN
 Để đảm bảo chất lượng, an toàn khi vận hành máy nén khí cũng như chế độ bảo hành tốt, các loại máy nén khí được tin dùng trên thị trường như: máy nén khí hitachi – nhật bản, máy nén khí bumatec | buma – hàn quốc, máy nén khí Kobelco – nhật bản, máy nén khí fusheng – đài loan,..
Một số nhà cung cấp uy tín nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam luôn cung cấp sản phẩm chính hãng, bảo hành 5 năm như: miền bắc (Công ty CP Máy nén khí Hà Nội, Công ty CP Máy nén khí AT,..), miền nam (Công ty CP XNK Máy và Thiết bị Công nghiệp Sài Gòn, Công ty CP…)

Hy vọng các bạn sẽ có lựa chọn và mua được máy nén khí tối ưu hiệu quả nhất.
Trân trọng
Mr Trần Phát Đạt
Mobile: 0914-304-112
Máy nén khí Hitachi - Nhật Bản

----------


## MÁY NÉN KHÍ HITACHI

AE cập nhật lại tiêu đề đúng dùm là "KINH NGHIỆM LỰA CHỌN MUA MÁY NÉN KHÍ TỐI ƯU"

----------

